# 读音：和 (台湾国语)



## SuperXW

请问为什么台湾将"和"读han4? 是否也会读he2?
经常听到台湾新闻讲：xx和xx，"和"读成han4。
请问这是本来就有的读法，还是哪里来的？


----------



## BODYholic

That's how the word was originally pronounced in some parts of China a long time ago. While Taiwan still keeps this pronunciation, China has unified it as 'he2'. In Singapore and in your cited context, we are taught 'he2' too.


----------



## gpu

han4是老北京话，台湾推行国语的时候以北京人齐铁恨的发音为准，所以也跟着读han4。

《北京话连词“和”读“汉”的微观分布——兼及台湾国语“和”读“汉”音溯源》


----------



## 南島君

這問題按照以上的説法大致上是可以解得通，但如果進一步探討，其實有很多細節尚無定論，甚至，今天的 han51 與 he35 可能是兩個語源的問題——雖然不排除在更早以前是同源的。

「有些學者認爲『誰hàn誰』的『hàn』未必是『和』，可能另有其字。」（侯精一 2010。〈北京話連詞“和”讀“漢”的微觀分佈——兼及臺灣國語“和”讀“漢”音〉。《語文研究》2010年第一期）

如果你看過樓上介紹的和本樓引用的文章，就知道這議題連語言學者也説不定呢。也許你也來一起考究？

lc


----------



## SuperXW

謝謝！我就不深入考究了！ 不過我還是想知道，在台灣，會不會有人有時也讀he2呢？


----------



## 南島君

我還沒聽過臺灣人把「和」這連接詞念作 he2。（緩和he2是另一囘事）
不過也許是使用頻率太高，平時沒特別注意，忽略了。
也不知道外省人會不會這麽說？來人呀，誰來回答？


----------



## Hoolala

貌似我们都只念he2不念han4，如果有人念han4，基本可以肯定他来自台湾。


----------



## Youngfun

那为什么现代北京话不读han4了呢？


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 不過我還是想知道，在台灣，會不會有人有時也讀he2呢？


有, 我就會.  八千里路雲和月 ==> 我一向讀 "雲he2月". 在非常正式的場合(e.g., 演講比賽), 我常把介詞"和"讀成 he2 (e.g., 你和he2尊長講話的態度要恭敬; 經過多次談判，終於和he2美國達成協議)雖然大多數的臺灣人會念成han4(e.g., 我不和han4你計較). 在較口語的白話文裡當連詞時, 我習慣讀 han4 (e.g., 我和han4他是好朋友), 幾乎沒有例外.
總而言之, 白話文裡"和"當連詞或介詞時, 臺灣人發音的趨勢是一律讀 han4.


gpu said:


> han4是老北京话，台湾推行国语的时候以北京人齐铁恨的发音为准，所以也跟着读han4。


齊鐵恨那傢伙可真有影響力.  小時候我就是拿他的《國語日報》當發音標準的


----------



## fyl

可参看这里 http://www.zhihu.com/question/22410948


----------



## Skatinginbc

fyl said:


> 可参看这里 http://www.zhihu.com/question/22410948


看來老北京话不只是連詞讀han4, 介詞也是如此 (e.g., 硬和han4人家要不該的錢)


----------



## Messquito

依我推論
臺灣早期決定推行北京話為官方語言
因此臺灣的語言很多方面都受到北京話的影響
臺灣的國語很多方面是介於早期的南方腔和北京話之間
例如早期臺灣人可能分不清楚「姿、之」、「思、師」、「雌、吃」等以捲舌來分辨的音，因為中國南方的腔調就是如此，而臺灣人也大多是從那邊來的
不過推行北方腔後，造成一個特殊的現象，小學老師會教學生們「之、師、吃」要捲舌，雖然那些學生們可能從小與父母用南方腔調講話，卻也受老師教學影響，最後演變成一種即使「之、師、吃」不捲舌，聽起來卻還是能跟「姿、私、雌」不一樣的口音。（前三者的舌頭發音位置較後三者更後面一點，但不會像捲舌一樣捲到口腔後部。）
我想連接詞和的用法也是一樣，當初直接傳承下來的用法是四聲，不過推行北京話後，雖然習慣不改，但是當遇到正式場合（例如朗讀文章時），就很有可能變成二聲，也許是因為北京話成為官方話所以臺灣人就把北京腔看作一種「更正式」的腔調，甚至連我們的學生演講比賽時，也會使用北京腔。
其他類似的情況還有：
在台灣，
「液體」一般人通常念「意體」，但朗讀時會唸成「頁體」
「包括」一般人比較多念「包颳」，但朗讀時會唸成「包擴」
「懸崖」一般人通常念「懸(y)ai2」，但朗讀會唸成「懸芽」
「法國」一般人念「fa4國」，但朗讀時可能會唸成「fa3國」
「ㄧㄧ九」通常念成「依依九」，但有時（特別是與軍事相關時）會唸成「夭夭九」
「角色」大部份念「腳色」，但朗讀時會唸成「決色」
實際上是「ng」的音（除了ang）一般會唸成「n」，但朗讀時會很清楚念成「ng」


----------



## M Mira

Messquito said:


> 其他類似的情況還有：
> 在台灣，
> 「液體」一般人通常念「意體」，但朗讀時會唸成「頁體」
> 「包括」一般人比較多念「包颳」，但朗讀時會唸成「包擴」
> 「懸崖」一般人通常念「懸(y)ai2」，但朗讀會唸成「懸芽」
> 「法國」一般人念「fa4國」，但朗讀時可能會唸成「fa3國」
> 「ㄧㄧ九」通常念成「依依九」，但有時（特別是與軍事相關時）會唸成「夭夭九」
> 「角色」大部份念「腳色」，但朗讀時會唸成「決色」
> 實際上是「ng」的音（除了ang）一般會唸成「n」，但朗讀時會很清楚念成「ng」


我自己是覺得「液體」、「包括」、「懸崖」都比較像是發音有個體差異，不太會因場合有變化。不過我國中的國文老師甚至還說「括」只有在「括約肌」裡才唸kuo4。至於「法」唸fa4，我覺得是和「咖」唸做ga1一樣是獨特的用法，況且「法蘭西」也是唸fa3。至於「夭」、「洞」、「拐」這些軍事用語，我是把它們和「立正」、「稍息」的發音一樣當成是純軍事用語。「角色」、「滑稽」這種則是真的「文白異讀」。「霰彈槍」則是因為也可以寫成「散彈槍」，所以我不知道該當成混淆、看錯字、還是文白異讀。

我ㄧㄣ、ㄧㄥ(in, ing)在出了學校之後就完全記不清楚了，但ㄣ、ㄥ(en, eng)，ㄨㄣ、ㄨㄥ(wen, weng)，ㄩㄣ、ㄩㄥ(yun, yong)都沒什麼問題。


----------



## fyl

我覺得要分爲「音系的區別」和「注音的區別」這兩種。
「音系的區別」指的是每個聲母、韻母、聲調應該怎麼發音，比如捲舌音、-ng/-n、一部分人的f/h等，這些區別主要是受南方話影響。
「注音的區別」指的是字的讀音在兩岸由不同的聲母、韻母、聲調拼成。這個方面的區別很多是來自老北京話，「法fa4國」在北方至今還是經常聽到的（說相聲的常這麼說），「包括gua1」我印象中年紀大一些的人，比如侯寶林好像就這麼說過，「液yi4體」、「懸崖ai2」暫時想不起來，不過好像也有，「角色」的讀音在大陸是要上學的時候特別教的，一些老人沒學過就不知道唸jue2（雖然口語中有「角兒juer2」，但是看到「角色」這兩個字可能一下子想不起來）。


----------



## Skatinginbc

M Mira said:


> 我自己是覺得「液體」、「包括」、「懸崖」都比較像是發音有個體差異，不太會因場合有變化。


贊同.  我爸爸常把「包括」讀成bao1kuo1(陰平). 「液yi4體」、「包括gua1」聽起來像是西南官話. 「崖」讀yai2可能與「和」han4相同, 皆源於老北京話. 《國語辭典》只列yai2, 為臺灣標準音.  「崖」讀ai2或許是臺灣自創.  「崖」在許多南部方言讀/ŋai/.  國語沒/ŋ-/起頭的音. /ŋai/借入國語就成了/ai/ (以上乃猜測).


----------

